# stained gutter



## locofoco (Dec 15, 2005)

Does anybody know of a product to clean those grey/black streaks off of white aluminum gutter? Powerwashing won't touch it. Tried bleach and all types of soap/hand scrubbing, nothing gets it(all)off. I'm new to power washing- tell me there's an easy solution to this. 
Are you guys concerned about using a powerwasher on perforated soffit?
Is it possible to get the inside drywall or insulation wet? Is there a site that gives tips on powerwashing?
Loco


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Paint?

Seriously I too haven't found a product to remove those stains either. I fear they are some kind of mildew since they always appear in streaks and usually appear more frequently when gutters have overflow issues.

I wouldn't powerwash soffit, especially if it didn't have a solid wood backing behind it such as newer buildings where there is no wood soffit underheath and if you were to remove the metal you'd have a gaping hole into the attic.


----------



## erikthered (Nov 3, 2005)

YA get to your local hardware store and ask for spray 9. it takes the stains right off


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

erikthered said:


> YA get to your local hardware store and ask for spray 9. it takes the stains right off



I'll be damned......If you are right then you will make a "spray 9" investor out of me:cheesygri Will have to check that out??


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Use a butyl based degreaser like purple power from the autoparts store if your looking for something local or you can also order Gutter Zap on line wich is the best if you have a lot to do.

Sometimes ammonia based cleaner works also. Here is a goldmine of info www.adpub.com/ctimes/links_dat.cfm?section=forum

Good luck,

Jesse
Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions LLC
“Making your Life a Lot Less Complicated’’
www.midmohandyman.com


----------



## stevenmiles (Jun 25, 2010)

*Worked for me*

I used spray 9 it worked great, at first I had my doubts. The results were astonishing!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rv dealers and trailer sellers should stock sprays for this. Over the last 3 years I have tried maybe 6-7 different brands as we also use it on our boat. So far star brite instant streak remover has been the best. Also come's in larger 1 gallon amounts.

http://www.starbrite.com/productdet...shes Marine&ProductSSCat=Black Streak Remover


Wow this threads 5 years old!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

locofoco said:


> Does anybody know of a product to clean those grey/*black streaks* off of white aluminum gutter? Powerwashing won't touch it. Tried bleach and all types of soap/hand scrubbing, nothing gets it(all)off. I'm new to power washing- tell me there's an easy solution to this.
> Are you guys concerned about using a powerwasher on perforated soffit?
> Is it possible to get the inside drywall or insulation wet? Is there a site that gives tips on powerwashing?
> Loco


If these are the streaks that look to be part of the paint or in the paint with no texture and seemingly protected by a glass coating, spray 9 will get them?


----------

